

Review my startup: real time analytics, services for Flash and now HTML5 games! - benologist

This last week I've been rolling out a huge update for my little startup Playtomic.  I added a bunch of stuff but the two big ones are:<p>- making the analytics real time... which was quite a challenge at 8 billion events/month<p>- <i>finally</i> finished my JavaScript API for anyone who's making HTML5 games.<p>- shiney new website that showcases some of the awesome companies and developers using it ... if you've ever played web games you'll probably recognize some of those names<p>If you're making HTML5 games I'd love it if you could come test out the new API, it provides analytics, leaderboards, level sharing and a bunch of other bits and pieces.
======
benologist
Feedback on the new site is very welcome: <http://playtomic.com/>

You can preview the JS API here: <http://playtomic.com/api/html5>

------
znt
I'm not making any games (yet) but I wonder if you'll provide similar services
for mobile development platforms and frameworks (unity, corona etc).

~~~
benologist
Yep. Unity and iOS are coming this month, more after that.

